# Wiener Vape Co. Competition



## Rooigevaar (21/1/16)

To thank our customers here on ECIGSSA we are running a small competition!

Simply post a picture of your empty (or full) bottle of Wiener Vape Co. E-liquid in this thread and you will go into a lucky draw on Wed 27 Jan 2016 to win a 100ml bottle of Wiener Vape Co. E-Liquid of your choice.

Photos will not be judged so you dont have to get super creative, just post a pic!
Simple as that!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Space_Cowboy (21/1/16)

Crossing my fingers ✌

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gman211991 (21/1/16)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

Never tried but would like to be added to comp please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (21/1/16)

I might have a slight problem lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (21/1/16)

My wife won't let me post pics of my wiener on the interwebs anymore

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## wiesbang (21/1/16)

Stosta said:


> My wife won't let me post pics of my wiener on the interwebs anymore


I lol'd!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## montezuma (21/1/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (21/1/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (21/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (21/1/16)

WHAT!!? Disqualified ??? Guess I tried...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (21/1/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rossouw (21/1/16)

So good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/1/16)

@acorn LMAO! that just made my day!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (21/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> @acorn LMAO! that just made my day!


For sure a consolation prize! Send him a label

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/1/16)

acorn said:


> WHAT!!? Disqualified ??? Guess I tried...
> View attachment 43755





Andre said:


> For sure a consolation prize! Send him a label



That is so evil LMAO you guys are cracking me up tonight! @acorn pm me your details and I will send you your prize!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/16)

Fetch - high quality pawpaw juice...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/16)

Well done @acorn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Well done @acorn


That had me in stitches too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Henx (21/1/16)

I might be addicted.. just possibly..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> Never tried but would like to be added to comp please


Well done @acorn .... I tried.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (22/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> Well done @acorn .... I tried.....


@Rooigevaar, think I derailed your competition with my joke 

Guys, guys & Gals the competition is still continuing for the main prize ending Wednesday, 27 January 2016 for the 100ml Wiener Juice which I didn't win

I've won a Wiener Label , not the Grand Prize, please continue

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

acorn said:


> @Rooigevaar, think I derailed your competition with my joke
> 
> Guys guys the competition is still continuing for the main prize ending Wednesday, 27 January 2016 for the 100ml Wiener Juice which I didn't win
> 
> I've won a Wiener Label , not the Grand Prize, please continue


I know... Hehe but if u won a label what would I have won for my Web pic? 
That's why I was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (22/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> I know... Hehe but if u won a label what would I have won for my Web pic?
> That's why I was


 
Condolences Bru, keep on trying, I've won some juices in the past and it's awesome, it's some one else's turn and who knows ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/16)

acorn said:


> @Rooigevaar, think I derailed your competition with my joke
> 
> Guys, guys & Gals the competition is still continuing for the main prize ending Wednesday, 27 January 2016 for the 100ml Wiener Juice which I didn't win
> 
> I've won a Wiener Label arty:, not the Grand Prize, please continue


He didnt say what label. Maybe you getting a black label

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (23/1/16)

Just to make sure everyone knows, this comp is still running, no one has won yet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex_123 (23/1/16)

I dont have pets. But these two are keeping me happy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (23/1/16)

Henx said:


> View attachment 43789
> 
> I might be addicted.. just possibly..




Jeepers @Henx that is some Wiener stash! Way to go! I would say you are certainly addicted

Welcome to the forum!
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## Cruzz_33 (24/1/16)

"I used to feed my dogs , now they feed me!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (24/1/16)

Seems like Wiener Vape Co has something over its competitors. 
Ps: both bottles I bought on Thursday are now empty ...
@Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex_123 (26/1/16)

One more day as I see my bottles getting emptier. I swear good juices have holes in the bottles!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (26/1/16)

Alex_123 said:


> One more day as I see my bottles getting emptier. I swear good juices have holes in the bottles!



Glad mine are not the only ones with holes in... imagine we had no local ejuice we would all be in debt

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## element0709 (26/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Just to make sure everyone knows, this comp is still running, no one has won yet!



Gerhard, u have to give another prize for creativity...this thread made my day hahahaha


----------



## Schnappie (26/1/16)

Hope i am not late...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/1/16)

element0709 said:


> Gerhard, u have to give another prize for creativity...this thread made my day hahahaha


Im handing out lables

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (26/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Im handing out lables


6pack?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cruzz_33 (27/1/16)

Can't wait


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/1/16)

Ok lets do it so I can ship the prize today!

The following names will go into Random.org and the winner will be chosen!
Space_Cowboy
gman21191
wiesbang
Montezuma
Andre
Rob Fisher
Kimbo
Shaunnadan
BumbleBee
Rossouw
Silver
Henx 
Alex_123
Cruzz_33
Schnappie


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/1/16)

And The Winner is...

*List Randomizer*
There were 15 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


Rossouw
BumbleBee
Kimbo
Rob Fisher
Cruzz_33
Henx
Silver
Alex_123
Andre
Schnappie
Shaunnadan
Montezuma
Space_Cowboy
gman21191
wiesbang
Timestamp: 2016-01-27 05:51:16 UTC, IP: 196.210.68.163

Congratulations @Rossouw I will send you a pm now to get your shipping details for shipping of 1x 100ml Wiener Vape Co. E-liquid of your choice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## BumbleBee (27/1/16)

Congrats @Rossouw

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## wiesbang (27/1/16)

I fell like that little fat kid in primary school again that came last in the athletics.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rossouw (27/1/16)

Honestly did not think I'll win this!!
Thank you so much a great way to start the day!

Thank you @Rooigevaar 



BumbleBee said:


> Congrats @Rossouw



Thanks!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schnappie (27/1/16)

Wow congrats man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Congrats @Rossouw. Great juices to win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (27/1/16)

Jay @Rooigevaar, received my winner wiener label...this one needs to be framed
will soon be ordering from you, I reckon if the labels is this good then the rest will be well worth it 


...and thanks @Andre, I feel so consoled now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang (27/1/16)

Lol good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/1/16)

Congrats @Rossouw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

acorn said:


> Jay @Rooigevaar, received my winner wiener label...this one needs to be framed
> will soon be ordering from you, I reckon if the labels is this good then the rest will be well worth it
> View attachment 44214
> 
> ...and thanks @Andre, I feel so consoled now


You made my day....again! Rofl.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouder (27/1/16)

Ag dammmmm!!!! I saw this topic too late!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/1/16)

Thank you to all the participants! Wiener Vape Co. really apreciates your support! There will be many more competitions this year so be on the lookout for them!
Next one may be on our Facebook Page... just saying or Instagram who knows?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (27/1/16)

Congrats @Rossouw enjoy it man

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rossouw (28/1/16)

Really did not expect this, came in a neat little box, waiting inside is a T-shirt as well as the liquid thanks @Rooigevaar this is amazing perfect size too

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (28/1/16)

Such a cool label to have on T-shirt 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (28/1/16)

Rossouw said:


> View attachment 44337
> Really did not expect this, came in a neat little box, waiting inside is a T-shirt as well as the liquid thanks @Rooigevaar this is amazing perfect size too


Wow awesome bud! Grats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (28/1/16)

wiesbang said:


> Wow awesome bud! Grats


O btw Roxy approves

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/1/16)

Rossouw said:


> Really did not expect this, came in a neat little box, waiting inside is a T-shirt as well as the liquid thanks @Rooigevaar this is amazing perfect size too



I am so happy the shirt fits lol! took a chance there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (28/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> I am so happy the shirt fits lol! took a chance there.



I guess it has been my lucky day



wiesbang said:


> O btw Roxy approves


Thats adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------

